# Opinions on Timber Wolf GSD Mix...



## mfj (May 14, 2011)

Okay, so a couple of months ago I adopted what was claimed to be a wolf hybrid. Supposedly high content with a LITTLE bit of German Shepherd Dog in the mix. I am having my doubts as to how much wolf is in this guy. His manners are too tame and nice to be a high content wolf dog, IMHO. He listens to me without question, always very obedient, and LOVES other dogs. He is a neutered 1 year old. Do you guys think he is high content? He almost looks like a Saarloos Wolfhound to me. Currently 29inches at the shoulder. Here is a vid of him playing with my rescued pit/lab/sharpei mix:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i dont see any wolf. I see husky GSD. If there is any wolf in there its VERY low content. JMO


----------



## mfj (May 14, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> i dont see any wolf. I see husky GSD. If there is any wolf in there its VERY low content. JMO


He's awfully tall to be a husky GSD. To me he looks like a Saarloos Wolfhoud, which is a designated wolfdog hybrid breed.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

mfj said:


> He's awfully tall to be a husky GSD. To me he looks like a Saarloos Wolfhoud, which is a designated wolfdog hybrid breed.


 
oh i know what it is. being awfully tall doesnt have much to do with whether he has husky or not. If he really does have GSD and WAS altered before 2 years old, its not unheard of for a male to grow taller because of the lack of testosterone. We've had threads regarding dogs looking slightly off and the common connection is they were altered too soon. His build suggests GSD and his coloring suggests husky. I agree he is similar to the saarloos but without STILL pictures it makes it difficult to say much more. In all honestly though, the likelihood of him actually having wolf in him is slim to none. There are PB GSDs who have coloring similar to wolves. This is one of those topics you may have better luck asking on a wolfdog forum.


----------



## aManicCookie (Apr 23, 2011)

I see husky too. My neighbor has a wolf hybrid...his nose is like...SUPER long. He's obnoxious and very hard to handle. I'd say his mannering is more like a cat, independent. With the pup in the video I see a more blocky head. But I'd second husky mix, IMHO! Either way he's really pretty! Love the name!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks like a wolf/husky to me. IMHO


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like a wolf/husky. He is extremely leggy like a wolf. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Personally, I see no wolf in him at all.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I have no idea what that pup is, but that is one GOOD LOOKING DOG!!! Or wolf. Whatever! :wub:


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Can you get pics of his head and a sideview of his body?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Do you have any pictures? It's hard to tell from the video because he's moving too much.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

i used to manage a kennel and someone had a wolf/somoya (sp?) breed and he was very tall and lanky and an extremely LOVING dog...he was also 3 and had stage 4 cancer  so that may be why too.

but he was kind of built like that dog so i wouldn't put it past him to have wolf even if it's not a lot

edit**after watching the video i'd say how he moves and his legs look like a wolves but that's about it


----------



## mfj (May 14, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> i dont see any wolf. I see husky GSD. If there is any wolf in there its VERY low content. JMO


Yes. You've mentioned that several times in my thread. You dont have to keep repeating it.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks very wolfie to me.

Regarding height..always kills me when people talk about that. The difference in height is said to be something like 1/4 of an inch....in the articles I've read anyway. it's not as though the dog is going to grow an extra two inches here. It's nothing anyone would actually notice. Unneutered dogs do fill out substantially more, however. But actual height isn't really any different.


----------



## mfj (May 14, 2011)

Disregard my last post. This forum outlay is confusing and backwards from what I'm used to. Thanks for the help and the compliments.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

He does look a lot like a Saarloos Wolfhound but that might be because of his coloring. Can you spray him black so we can see if he looks more like a GSD?  jk

Beautiful dog, I bet he turns a few heads when you've got him out in public!


----------



## mfj (May 14, 2011)

He definitely has a longer snout than a husky. Not to mention that his fangs are freaking huge. Much larger than any GSD that I've seen. I'm still working on getting a picture of them lol


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I see quite a bit of wolf in there.


----------



## mfj (May 14, 2011)

Here is another video of him playing with my other dog. You can kind of see how big his fangs are:


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I :wub: him!!!!


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

me too!! those last few pics and the video and i am in love now.

and he does look very wolfie and i don't see any husky.

i want MORE pictures and videos thanks!:wub:


----------



## mfj (May 14, 2011)

Haha, thanks guys!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Beautiful dog

But I also don't see wolf. I see things that could be called wolfy, but are generally characteristics of domestic dogs and not actual wolf characteristics. Here is a really good article on identification of wolves and hybrids Wolf Park - America's Other Controversial Canine, the Wolf Hybrid


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

The only wolf hybrid I've had contact with was, surprisingly, a very sweet dog. He wasn't too overly excited to play with other dogs but he loved people, even strangers. I don't know how if he was low or high content. 

But your dog does resemble the hybrid I met, maybe a little more leggy but his face looks wolfy to me.


----------



## mfj (May 14, 2011)

Lin said:


> Beautiful dog
> 
> But I also don't see wolf. I see things that could be called wolfy, but are generally characteristics of domestic dogs and not actual wolf characteristics. Here is a really good article on identification of wolves and hybrids Wolf Park - America's Other Controversial Canine, the Wolf Hybrid


That link was very informative. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

yw. They have a lot of articles about wolf hybrids, so you should look around the site. If your dog is a hybrid there are some specific concerns with care and containment. 

I used to live right by the Wolf Park, its a really amazing place.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

okay see that 2nd video where he's more stationary, i can see wolf like characteristics but its still hard to say for sure. Its hard to describe. he's beautiful whatever he is.


----------



## mfj (May 14, 2011)

When he was a puppy lol


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

cutest picture of the day!!


----------



## mfj (May 14, 2011)

Thanks lol.


----------



## Dr89 (Nov 18, 2010)

what an awesome dog! very lucky find 

I think in another year it will be easier to tell if he might have some wolf in him, give him some more time to fill out and see his full/true structure.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

okay that puppy picture is adorable.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Not much, if any wolf in him.

Powell


----------



## mfj (May 14, 2011)

Powell said:


> Not much, if any wolf in him.
> 
> Powell


Posts like these have pretty much no value to me, no offense. If you want to make a bold statement like that, it would be helpful to accompany your post with reasons that you think this. And what do you think he is? His head structure is nothing remotely similar to that of a husky or malamute despite the markings being similar.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Powell volunteers with wolf rescue. 

He looks like TV/movie wolves MAYBE, which are often Husky-GSD-Malamute type mixes.


----------



## MegansGrace (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm not seeing a lot of wolf in him.
I did an internship working with a few different types of wolves as well as other exotic & wild animals. 
He's so cute, as is your other dog!!


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

His ears and feet are wrong for a wolf hybrid. If he does have any in him he is very low content. More likely he is a bred to look wolfy . . . with gsd, husky and maybe some other breed(s) in there. Just because his features don't match up with a well bred gsd or husky doesn't mean much, often people mixing breeds don't have bred to standard animals to mix.


----------



## mfj (May 14, 2011)

Melgrj7 said:


> His ears and feet are wrong for a wolf hybrid. If he does have any in him he is very low content. More likely he is a bred to look wolfy . . . with gsd, husky and maybe some other breed(s) in there. Just because his features don't match up with a well bred gsd or husky doesn't mean much, often people mixing breeds don't have bred to standard animals to mix.


I agree that the ears are large, like a GSD, but his feet and paws are exactly like a high content wolf dog.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Beautiful boy, whatever he's mixed with

I would caution saying in public that he's wolf anything, not sure of laws in your area? But this could be a potential problem for you & your dog. I would just say he's a lovely husky mix


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

mfj said:


> Posts like these have pretty much no value to me, no offense. If you want to make a bold statement like that, it would be helpful to accompany your post with reasons that you think this. And what do you think he is? His head structure is nothing remotely similar to that of a husky or malamute despite the markings being similar.


Powell is very knowledgeable about wolf dogs, and works with them. 

IMO, he doesn't look like he has any wolf in him, if there is it is low. He just has the wolfy look to him. He is gorgeous. I wouldn't go around calling him something that he may not be, as a safety precaution because some states, and cities don't allow wolf dogs.

Here is a wolf dog forum that has people who own actual wolf dogs(of all contents) and you can ask them and see what they say:
WOLFDOG FORUM • Index page

Here is a site that lists characteristics of the different contents:
Home - Wolf-dog Education...


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Powell is very knowledgeable about wolf dogs, and works with them.
> 
> IMO, he doesn't look like he has any wolf in him, if there is it is low. He just has the wolfy look to him. He is gorgeous. I wouldn't go around calling him something that he may not be, as a safety precaution because some states, and cities don't allow wolf dogs.
> 
> ...


That's the best advice.

The thread was tittled by you "Opinions on Timber Wolf GSD Mix... " but when anyone wrote an opinion doubting the precentage of wolf, you seemed quite definsive. 

I think the wolf forum might give you more palatable opinions. (perhaps even more accurate, I don't know)

Personally I wouldn't want to own a wolf.


----------



## mfj (May 14, 2011)

Well I got answers ranging from "that he looks like he has a lot of wolf in him" to "he has no wolf in him". Time to get him tested to see who was right. After researching more extensively, the test is the only good way to do it. Even with a very Wolfy genotype, the phenotype could look completely dog.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

mfj said:


> Well I got answers ranging from "that he looks like he has a lot of wolf in him" to "he has no wolf in him". Time to get him tested to see who was right. After researching more extensively, the test is the only good way to do it. Even with a very Wolfy genotype, the phenotype could look completely dog.


Well thats whats going to happen when you ask for opinions.

I wouldn't even trust DNA testing very much, even that can be inaccurate. If you would like, you can PM me some pictures of your dog and I can ask my friends who own wolfdogs. Misrepresentation is big when it comes to wolf dogs, and its sad because it hurts wolf dogs.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

i don't think it matters if he has wolf in him or not as long as he's an amazing dog and it sounds like he is.

now i want more pictures please


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

MicheleMarie said:


> i don't think it matters if he has wolf in him or not as long as he's an amazing dog and it sounds like he is.
> 
> now i want more pictures please


It kind of does and doesn't because wolf dogs need proper containment and aren't your average type of dog and require extra training.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> It kind of does and doesn't because wolf dogs need proper containment and aren't your average type of dog and require extra training.


but he already said the dog was friendly as can be, plays nice has great temperament and trainability (is that a word? lol)


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

MicheleMarie said:


> but he already said the dog was friendly as can be, plays nice has great temperament and trainability (is that a word? lol)


Both of those are pluses, but I meant as the dog got older. Its just like when researching getting a GSD, you need to know what you are getting into.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Lake Tahoe Wolf Rescue - What is a Wolfdog Part 1

Here is another good site for you to read. Genotyping really isnt going to get you anywhere unless you know your dogs parents/grand/etc. Phenoytping is more accurate with wolfdogs. And I don't believe that your dog has much, if any wolf in it. I think you want it to be that way though, so it isnt going to matter what anyone says.

I will say that he is beautiful.


----------



## mfj (May 14, 2011)

Balto is fine with containment. Its Stella,my pit lab share Pei that jumps the fence! 6ft concrete walls. She literally runs up them like a cat!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Well thats whats going to happen when you ask for opinions.
> 
> I wouldn't even trust DNA testing very much, even that can be inaccurate. If you would like, you can PM me some pictures of your dog and I can ask my friends who own wolfdogs. Misrepresentation is big when it comes to wolf dogs, and its sad because it hurts wolf dogs.


 
Actually, there are schools such as the University of California-Los Angeles Conservation Genetics Resource Center that do the DNA tests for wolf and wolf hybrid. These are actually extremely accurate. They test all potential wolf families that come into the states to find out if they are true wolves or hybrids due to the release of the wolves here. The AKC DNA test to find out what your mutt is isn't accurate.


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

mfj said:


> I agree that the ears are large, like a GSD, but his feet and paws are exactly like a high content wolf dog.


It is hard to tell from the video but his feet look pretty tight, well arched . . . not really like a wolf dog.


----------

